# gajim-0.12.3 port updated, fix wrong $path in file



## fredg (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi,

I have just updated gajim port to the latest release with portmaster.
The upgrade was successfull, but gajim can't be run :


```
$ gajim
/usr/local/bin/python2.5: can't open file 'gajim.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
```

The fix is to edit the file /usr/local/bin/gajim and fix the $PATH like this :

Change

```
exec ${PYTHON_EXEC} -OO gajim.py $@
```

To:

```
exec ${PYTHON_EXEC} -OO ${datadir}/src/gajim.py $@
```

++


----------



## vwe@ (Jun 20, 2009)

fredg,
you may want to file a PR and have the ports maintainer being informed about the problem and the possible fix. It'll be fixed soon, if you're able to attach a patch (unified diff).


----------



## fredg (Jun 20, 2009)

Indeed. Done 

++


----------

